# Bathroom Floor Tiles - Cold?



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2018)

We are looking to change our upstairs bathroom. My wife is wanting a tiled floor but I am worried it will be cold under foot. She insists that heat from downstairs will rise and whilst the floor won't be warm it won't be unpleasantly cold either.

I know we can look at underfloor heating but that is likely to push us over budget. Do I push hard for that and say stuff the costs or is it an unnecessary luxury?

Any experiences of upstairs tiled floors please?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 14, 2018)

We got underfloor heating when we renovated our bathroom. Must admit I like it very much!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2018)

Me too but I'm losing the battle &#128542;


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are looking to change our upstairs bathroom. My wife is wanting a tiled floor but I am worried it will be cold under foot. She insists that heat from downstairs will rise and whilst the floor won't be warm it won't be unpleasantly cold either.

I know we can look at underfloor heating but that is likely to push us over budget. Do I push hard for that and say stuff the costs or is it an unnecessary luxury?

Any experiences of upstairs tiled floors please?
		
Click to expand...


We have tiled floors upstairs and dont find it cold on the feet at all.  I shouldnt think that you would need U/H upstairs but we do have tile over timber flooring not concrete.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Just put bath mats down, thatâ€™s what we do. The tiles are not that cold anyway, well not on the south coast theâ€™re not.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 14, 2018)

We're an upper villa conversion and have the same flooring in kitchen and bathroom - U/F heating in bathroom but not in kitchen. Kitchen floor isn't especially cold, certainly tolerable, but bathroom is very nice in comparison.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			The tiles are not that cold anyway, well not on the south coast theâ€™re not.
		
Click to expand...

That's because it is 10c warmer than up here ðŸ˜Ž.

Actually, I'm quite pleased with the replies so far. My fears may be unfounded.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 14, 2018)

Howdens, as well as others, [I suspect] do some excellent tile effect laminate flooring... That's the route we went as our handyman advised tiling upstairs, on wood flooring, can be 'problematical'...


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2018)

amtico a much warmer option than tiles and can be sourced at reasonable prices if you shop around. put it in the kitchen and bathrooms in our current house


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Just put bath mats down, thatâ€™s what we do. The tiles are not that cold anyway, well not on the south coast theâ€™re not.
		
Click to expand...

This. We have tiled floors in all the bathrooms and with a mat down nothing to worry about.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2018)

Stick an electric underfloor heating mat down. problem solved.

unless you've got a massive bathroom id estimate it to cost 500max


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2018)

I've got tiles in the bathroom and have never thought they were cold


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Stick an electric underfloor heating mat down. problem solved.

unless you've got a massive bathroom id estimate it to cost 500max
		
Click to expand...

I would recommend this as well, I put a electric underfloor heating mat in our porch under tiles, easy to install and inexpensive to run.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2018)

My Mum has under tile heating in one of the bathrooms and has only ever turned it on once..!
The In-laws have tiled floors and I don't find them cold...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 14, 2018)

Slippers &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 14, 2018)

My main concern about tiled floors in bathrooms is that they are not nonslip. My choice for a bathroom would always be a safe surface  on which you are not like to slip  when the floor gets wet eg Altro marine flooring.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2018)

The floor tiles we would get are textured, not smooth or slippery. They would be as safe as most other options.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm I too late????? I hope not. We had our bathroom done a few years ago and I wanted those heated tiles, would it be worth it? We debated the pros and cons and went will just tiles. I cannot stress how WRONG this decision was. If you're doing tiles in the bathroom put HEATED ones in. 

You have been warned. Do it once, do it right!


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The floor tiles we would get are textured, not smooth or slippery. They would be as safe as most other options.
		
Click to expand...

I would give them a proper test before fitting.

I have been in lots of sporting facilities with tiled floors and I have never felt safe on a single one that has tiled floors. Our golf club showers,  my wet room at home and my kitchen is floored with Altro marine and it is perfectly suited to the purpose.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 15, 2018)

fundy said:



*amtico* a much warmer option than tiles and can be sourced at reasonable prices if you shop around. put it in the kitchen and bathrooms in our current house
		
Click to expand...

Or Karndean.

http://www.karndean.com/en-gb/floors/our-blog/2017/august/bathroom-style-tips


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 15, 2018)

We have tiled floors with mats to take excess water from the bath and shower. No problem whatsoever and the tiles have never felt cold.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's because it is 10c warmer than up here &#128526;.

Actually, I'm quite pleased with the replies so far. My fears may be unfounded.
		
Click to expand...

Well heres the spanner lol. We had builders do loft and i was too slow to put underfloor heating in (im a plumber)
Tiles are cold on my we tootsies so when i doing downstairs bathroom its defo getting some type of underfloor heating


----------



## DRW (Jan 15, 2018)

We have underfloor heating(electric) in one room and biggest problem with it, is it takes ages to heat up initially(we have the 10w per metre type iirc), it is not a 10 minutes warm up. Depending on how cold it is inside and outside takes from 1 hour to 2 hours normally for us and that is not for it to feel hot that's to get from say 58-60F to 71F, just in case you don't realise(this is for a ground floor cement with insulation floor, maybe floorboard upstairs would be quicker?)

If you leave it on, it costs quite a lot of money, depending on the size of room you have.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2018)

My mum has it in her upstairs bathroom and it doesn't take too long there to warm up. It doesn't need to get too warm, just gentle is enough. It is one of life's luxuries.

So far it is a fairly even split which messes with my head completely. We have asked the plumber to quote and I have fingers crossed that the price is okay. My wife is, for some reason, against it  and that usually ends in one result only.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 15, 2018)

This is my industry.
Ceramic tiles may well be cold without underfloor heating. Another issue is that most often upstairs rooms have a wood sub floor. Wood will flex which can (not always) cause stress on ceramics and cause cracking or lifting as ceramics are not too flexible.
The answer is a luxury vinyl tile (LVT). Warmer to the touch, flexible, suitable for use with underfloor heating if you go with it, practical, versatile and available in a myriad of colours and designs.
As much as it pains me to say as I compete with them, have a look at Amtico, Karndean or a good choice right now Luvanto.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2018)

buy her a pair of fluffy slippers saves on underfloor heating


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2018)

Tiles fitted, underfloor heating in. Couple of questions.

Tiles were stuck down two weeks ago, grouted two days ago. How long until I can use it? I'm reading advice saying 7-14 days. Is that more for the adhesive, if so it's okay to use, or is the grout just as sensitive?

Next up, setting the timer. We initially just want it on in the morning. The manual seems to want it on more. It talks about three events per day. Should we be having it come on at a low level periodically or is it fine just to have it come on for a couple of hours in the morning?

Happy to take advice on this.


----------



## Andy (Mar 17, 2018)

How much time do you spend standing in the cluggy to merit heating the floor? Load of nonsense.


----------



## Jon321 (Mar 17, 2018)

We usually advise 14 days from grouting. And then turn it up 1 degree a day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2018)

Jon321 said:



			We usually advise 14 days from grouting. And then turn it up 1 degree a day.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. What do you use as the starting temperature? I can turn up 1 degree but what from?


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2018)

0 ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			0 ?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite. Ambient temperature in the house..............I've no doubt I'm over analysing this but I don't want problems down the line. At the moment it's like having a new car and I'm driving it gently. Give it a month and I'll be treating it like everything else in the house.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not quite. Ambient temperature in the house..............I've no doubt I'm over analysing this but I don't want problems down the line. At the moment it's like having a new car and I'm driving it gently. Give it a month and I'll be treating it like everything else in the house.
		
Click to expand...

In a month it will be warm enough not to bother with it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			In a month it will be warm enough not to bother with it 

Click to expand...

Let's hope so &#128513;.


----------

